# A quick heads up



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

REST IN PIECES









*GONG*
)))))THUNDER(((((


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what are you talking about? Your in team easy, shouldnt you know what it is before you join it?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

TEAM EASY

STARRING

THE PIRANHA GREAT DAN

THE HONERABLE ROCKIN TIMBERLANDZZ

THE MAJESTIC TRIGGA

AND THE MANY DISCIPLES FOLLOWING IN OUR NOBLE CAUSE​
And now to leave my mark


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

TOO EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Fido The Great said:


> TOO EASY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AND OF COURSE THE ROYAL FIDO THE GREAT!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

almost slutty easy lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

copyright infringement


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

Answer:

Wannabes


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Answer:
> 
> Wannabes


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You've gotta be kidding me.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

they couldnt stand the attention RIP got so they started their own gimmick stable.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> they couldnt stand the attention RIP got so they started their own gimmick stable.....


your not even close man


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

Trigga said:


> they couldnt stand the attention RIP got so they started their own gimmick stable.....


your not even close man
[/quote]

yup thats what happend


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

wow u guys are crazy.....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

thats how we roll


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

Im with taylor on this one


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> Im with taylor on this one


LOL its taylor


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

whos tyler??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

*incert picture of your mom, wearing easy button nametag...*


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SOoooooo Sooooo easy!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Now lets stand and sing our anthem


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

All I see is three wannabe's..two of which have sigs which are not permitted by the site (500x150pixels).

Kthxbai.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

here have some


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

p p-p-p push tha button


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

AND VISIT OFFICE DEPOT FOR ORIGIN OF "EASY BUTTON" they are spamming for office depot


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

luciferzone said:


> AND VISIT OFFICE DEPOT FOR ORIGIN OF "EASY BUTTON" they are spamming for office depot


no its staples get it right..and get back to cleaning the toilets i didnt say you can stop


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

office depot spammer's


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wrong place its staples..no wonder team RIP locks you in the bathroom


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

BACK with brand new banner proper size and new and improved

just needs to be uploaded


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

~copy cat infringment


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

gay


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> whos tyler??


tylerheadrick, he is a new mod. very ambitious kid.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

dont hate appreciate


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

these team easy button guys are really just secretly spamming for office depot,

tryin to hide in the rip thred and threw out p-fury.

is there a policy against spamming











luciferzone said:


> these team easy button guys are really just secretly spamming for office depot,
> 
> tryin to hide in the rip thred and threw out p-fury.
> 
> is there a policy against spamming


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if u want to talk sh*t about us, plz do it in our thread


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Appreciate This


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rocker said:


> Appreciate This


we did man thats why we took over that sob. Now we need to establish ourselves as the new DONZ of Pfury


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i thought it was for circuit city....


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

team easy has a thred just like rip where is it



lament configuration said:


> i thought it was for circuit city....


ITS REALLY STAPLE"S


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey trigga, could I make something liek rthat too saying something else like member number...wait, how many members were there before me (members no founders







)

I'll make the sig


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~STAPLE"S~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the only member that came before u was fido


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

sweet, I'll make a sig saying team easy member 2!!!

Thanks btw


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

luciferzone said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~STAPLE"S~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


A million Staples to your brain


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

FLouNDER


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

luciferzone said:


> FLouNDER


that was just gay

TOP OF PAGEEE


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Lucifer, I relpied to your psot before on the other thread.



> Note that Team R.I.P uses a very common acronym used on gravestone...thats why their jokes are so dead


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ZINGGG


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

can you clowns post nice things in our thread and we will do the same with you..ace formed peace and now he wont be too happy you guys comin here making problems i mean we could come back to your thread and ruin it again if you want??


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hey guys whats going on in this thread?


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

heheh, well said Rockin, well said


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> hey guys whats going on in this thread?


not much..just trying to keep everyone happy with our own thread..increase the peace


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> can you clowns post nice things in our thread and we will do the same with you..ace formed peace and now he wont be too happy you guys comin here making problems i mean we could come back to your thread and ruin it again if you want??


YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Who founded Team Easy again, it was Trigga, ROckin, and Piranha Guy Dan??

Can't remember


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

me, PGD, and Trigga

no particular order

here comes dannyboy with more hateful posts


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i also founded it, check the sig for confirmation!!!!!!!!

PUSH THAT BUTTON


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

be nice


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lament if u really want to be in team easy u can, but please PLEASE take that sig off quantum will make u a custom one with a number and everything


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

taylor not tyler


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

SOO hows the wheather boyz


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

You forgot the me Trigga







I feel sad

i ain't honourable enough...







lol

lol


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

it was cold around here but gettin warm again..got work tonite and im not looking forward to it but i will have 8 hours to be on this site LOL so why am I on here now


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Up here in the GTA it was pretty mild, kinda windy tho and VERY cloudy, its gonna pour tommorow.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

wonder where PGD is


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> wonder where PGD is


seen him online in the morning but he just read the thread we just finsished taking over and left.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Yawn

Welcome to a month ago!

And i thought RIP UK was pushing it!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

no more fighting


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yea









TOP AGAIN!!!









Thats wayy too


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

hi


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> hi


wuddup lgg


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

no suggestive images.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

just chillin you know, bein bored and cold haha and yourself?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

starin at the SEXYYY picture Timbzz just posted


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that EASY will manhandle RIPs cleaning maid?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha i hear that


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

im tired i have 2 hours b4 work should i take a nap or just stay up


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

up to you man, but dannyboy is about to post

i think your gonna wanna see what hes got to say


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

sh*t, take a nap


----------



## jslove1408 (Jul 27, 2006)

I dont get it?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

what dont you get?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha dont get what?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

jslove1408 said:


> I dont get it?


what would you like to learn young grashopper?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

going to be a long post


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


>


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> going to be a long post


sure will


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Trigga said:


> going to be a long post


sure will
[/quote]

i better go get my reading glasses


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> going to be a long post


sure will
[/quote]

i better go get my reading glasses
[/quote]

hahahaha


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

TOP!

o the morning


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

to u laddie


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

ssssssshiit, im soooooo bored.......

get drunk?

get high?

both?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

please dont make this into a story thread

shrooms


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha those are so funny, PCP?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> ssssssshiit, im soooooo bored.......
> 
> get drunk?
> 
> ...


check ya pm lgg


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

negative..i dont do drugs im an alcoholic

time for me to go to sleep..trigga hold me down till i get back


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

no probz timbzz


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

check your pm


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i didnt get a pm


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

not you, triggga


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

got the pm..its all good man


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

no pm for me


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

tthats a cool banner you guys got
that easy button is funny as hell


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hey rockin im out for the night gotta go pick up some stuff for lunch tomo and prolly gonna end up in me not comin back tonight.

Latez guyz take it


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> tthats a cool banner you guys got
> that easy button is funny as hell


thank you









peace trigga im out for a few hours too


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

peace man


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hey guys im back!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Team Pansy needs to chek their sigs.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Answer:
> 
> Wannabes


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Team Pansy needs to chek their sigs.


Its exactly the size Fattykins told me was the max.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

haha


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yall seriously need a life


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

/ what is up my *******as


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> yall seriously need a life


Pot, meet kettle.

/leaves for herp forum

/uppercuts Team Easy and runs away laughing at wannabes


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> yall seriously need a life


Pot, meet kettle.

/leaves for herp forum

/uppercuts Team Easy and runs away laughing at wannabes
[/quote]

ESPmike meet TSN

/stone cold stunners u and doesnt run...just watches u twitch


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

lament configuration said:


> whos tyler??


tylerheadrick, he is a new mod. very ambitious kid.






















[/quote]







It's either that or Tyler Hendrich.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

taylorhedrich said:


> whos tyler??


tylerheadrick, he is a new mod. very ambitious kid.






















[/quote]







It's either that or Tyler Hendrich.








[/quote]
hey taylor great to see u on here...finally a mod not bashing team EASY


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

BREAKING THE PEACE!?!?!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Trigga said:


> Team Pansy needs to chek their sigs.


Its exactly the size Fattykins told me was the max.
[/quote]

Sorry to say but Hyphen misinformed you. Your six is more than 100% the allowable size.

Thanks for correcting this at once


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

NO< BREAK IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

/interesting


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

if you guys wanna use this thread we will just use yours...just let us know

john wayne gacy is creeping me out


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

wow... you guys are real funny hahaha


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> if you guys wanna use this thread we will just use yours...just let us know
> 
> john wayne gacy is creeping me out


Youve gotta be kidding, you are still using ours. The last 2 posts in the thread are by you and Trigga.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> if you guys wanna use this thread we will just use yours...just let us know
> 
> john wayne gacy is creeping me out


Youve gotta be kidding, you are still using ours. The last 2 posts in the thread are by you and Trigga.
[/quote]

yea thats cuz you guys are up in here and it was a friendly post..all i did was say wadup guys

finish this in an hour im off to work


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> if you guys wanna use this thread we will just use yours...just let us know
> 
> john wayne gacy is creeping me out


Youve gotta be kidding, you are still using ours. The last 2 posts in the thread are by you and Trigga.
[/quote]

Yea theres no rule in not using it is there??
We wont start sh*t and i hope u dont either


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

would like to kindly remind everyone to keep thread positive

cause yall saw the mayhem yesterday


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

View attachment 121691


There, now hopefully this thread will also get locked.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Trigga said:


> would like to kindly remind everyone to keep thread positive
> 
> cause yall saw the mayhem yesterday


You mean what you guys came and started?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ESPMike said:


> would like to kindly remind everyone to keep thread positive
> 
> cause yall saw the mayhem yesterday


You mean what you guys came and started?
[/quote]

and squashed all before this morning and yuor grumpy ass came along it was a misunderstanding and its over now please RELAX


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

f*ck relaxing...you guys are acting like e-animals. Does that make you feel cool or something? Have you no civility?


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

Trigga said:


> would like to kindly remind everyone to keep thread positive
> 
> cause yall saw the mayhem yesterday


You mean what you guys came and started?
[/quote]

and squashed all before this morning and yuor grumpy ass came along it was a misunderstanding and its over now please RELAX
[/quote]

blah blah blah we are all going
down


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, Trigga loves the c*ck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

PygoFanatic said:


> Oh yeah, Trigga loves the c*ck.


I thought only I could get you that mad


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

didnt want myself to get suspended edit


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

no suggestive images


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

wow quantum a new name again?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Dannyboy...Ive never been as mad at you as I am now. People really know how to leave their sh*t stains on things once they get ahold of something.


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Sick.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

PygoFanatic said:


> Oh yeah, Trigga loves the c*ck.










Damnit Kevin Smith still makes everything funny.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

hey thats pretty gross,


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

what happened??


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

is this why i couldn'y get on the site..................thats sh!tty not easy


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> what happened??


Someone sent you gay basher emails again? Look man you don't have to take it personal....


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

/looks for EASY-IN EASY-OUT members

/sees none

/knows they are all in their clubhouse voting about who to get gangsta on next


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

right here pygo


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

have you guys ever met in person or just on-line
thick and easy just like my women!


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> have you guys ever met in person or just on-line
> thick and easy just like my women!


We are all happy for your accomplishments.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

KiGrind said:


> have you guys ever met in person or just on-line
> thick and easy just like my women!


We are all happy for your accomplishments.








[/quote]
u should be


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

my boy, KINGOFKINGS, is going to sh*t when he sees what has transpired in the lounge over the weekend while he was gone.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

closed by request of rockintimbz. ALL MEMBERS OF RIP AND EASY NEED TO COMPLY WITH SIGNATURE RULES.


----------

